# Spec V HIDS



## JimWolfSr20 (Oct 13, 2005)

hey if anyone has HIDS on a 04-06 spec v, message me.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

What do you wanna know? I have 6k HID's on my 1.8S. Same difference.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have experience in HID's what do you want to know?


----------



## JimWolfSr20 (Oct 13, 2005)

*HID*

what brand did you go with, and hows the color on the 6000's.... 1.8 still has h13 bulbs right?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

I went with Techone HID's. Very simple install, plus I've heard of this brand all over various Honda, and Toyota forums. What I read on those forums, says this brand is pretty good. The color looks Great. Extremely white with just a hint of blue in it. And yes, the 1.8's use H13's as well. Got the kit from ebay seller stillenmaxima98.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think there's still a group deal going on at b15sentra.net


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

be warry of the aftermarket hid kits.. they dont always last as long as they claim.


----------



## fischfam (Aug 14, 2012)

bump..
If anyone out there has installed HIDs on a 04 Sentra Spec V we could use some help. We have a set of Opt7 Blitz 35w 5000K HIDs and were wondering if we need to install the capacitor harness or just replace the old ballasts in there with the new ones and the new blubs. Also the plugs were cut so we are replacing them with stock ones. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

